# Wasserknöterich nun braun?



## burki (6. Okt. 2012)

Hallo

ist es normal das die Blätter nun braun werden und absterben.
Fast nur noch braune Stengel.

Ist der erste bevorstehende Winter für meinen Teich.


----------



## Plätscher (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?*

Hallo Burki,

das ist normal.


----------



## burki (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?*

OK, danke

Darüber habe ich halt nichts im Netz gefunden.


----------



## burki (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?  und  Pfeilkraut verfault*

hallo

eben die stengel des pfeilkrautes raus geholt.
verfault, obwohl es im sommer gewachsen ist.

auch normal im herbst?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?*

Hi Burki,

bei mir ist der Wasserknöterich noch richtig grün

dafür ist nun aber das __ Hechtkraut richtig braun geworden, die Nachts gabs -2 Grad Frost (wird Zeit am WE die __ Kübelpflanzen an die warme Südwand zu stellen und den Keller vorzubereiten)

__ Pfeilkraut zieht im Herbst ein, genauer gesagt es sterben die dieses Jahr gewachsenen Pflanzen ganz ab. Zur vegetativen Vermehrung (und zum Überwintern) hat Dir das absterbende Pfeilkraut aber einige haselnußgroße, bläuliche Knollen im Bodengrund hinterlassen - die trieben nächstes Jahr wieder neue Pflanzen

MfG Frank


----------



## burki (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?*

ok

also kommt das __ pfeilkraut nicht an der stelle wieder wo es dieses jahr war?!
hätte ich mir die pflanzkörbe ja sparen können.

habe zwar keine haselnuss großen knollen gesehen , wenn sind sie ja irgendwo am grund...
wo waren diese knollen an der pflanze? habe nie was gesehen.
es ist beim pfeilkraut also auch nicht so wie bei stauden wo die pflanze sich in die wurzeln zurück zieht.

bin gespannt was nächstes jahr wieder kommt und an welcher stelle. d.h bei mir kann dann das pfleilkraut aus grösserer tiefe (40-60cm) wachsen, falls diese knollen sich im teich verteilen ¿ (Ironie), weil die pflanzkörbe auf ca. 20-30cm tiefe standen. ob das geht?

mein __ hechtkraut ist noch grün, nur ein paar stengel wurden braun.
denke der erste frost macht es dann.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?*

Hi Burki,

nee, das __ Pfeilkraut wandert im Teich (im Korb sind die neuen Knollen halt gefangen und kommen daher in der Nähe der ehemaligen "Mutter". Die neuen Knollen entwickeln sich an Wurzelausläufer im Substrat, also "unterirdisch"


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?*

Hi

Eigentlich sterben doch die meisten Wasserpflanzen, zumindest der sichtbare Teil, ab.

Ist es da zum Nährstoffentzug nicht sinnvoll, zur jetzigen Jahreszeit, einfach dichte Bestände wie zb __ Lilien, __ Igelkolben oder ähnliche Pflanzen "zu mähen"? (nätürlich nicht alle Pflanze oder zumindest ein Teil der Pflanzen!!!)
Das frag ich mich schon die ganze Zeit. Die absterbenden Pflanzenteile düngen doch nur wieder das Wasser. Die Pflanze treibt doch dann im Frühjahr wieder aus. Oder überleben die so etwas nicht? Oder vielleicht nur bestimmte Pflanzen? Ich möchte gerne vermeiden, dass ich im Teich solche massiven Rodungen vornehmen muss.
dazu kommt ja der Vorteil der geminderten Faulgase unter der Eisdecke...
Wäre nett, wenn mich da jemand aufklären könnte.

Grüße Michael


----------



## pema (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?*

Hallo Michael,
__ Hornkraut hole ich - soweit möglich- raus, knipse die Triebspitzen ab und werfe die in den Teich zurück. __ Laichkraut und __ Wasserpest schneide ich zurück. __ Froschbiss hole ich raus und achte darauf, dass die Winterknospen wieder im Teich landen, __ Wasserschlauch lasse ich im ganzen drin, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, wann die Wintertriebknospen -na, -sozusagen 'reif' sind.
Die Blätter der Teichmummel , ebenso wie die von __ Hechtkraut und __ Pfeilkraut schneide ich ab, sobald sie gelb werden.

petra


----------



## Deuned (1. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?*

Ich hänge mich hier mal:
Mein Wasserknöterich hat zwar z.T. hellgrüne Äste/Zweige aber ich kann noch nichts von Blättern erkennen.
Ist das bei euch auch so und liegt am langen Winter oder sind die Pflanzen bei mir kaputt(wurden erst im August 2012 eingesetzt)?
Ebenso macht das Frauenhaar(Scirpus isolepsis)einen sehr inaktiven Eindruck.....


----------



## burki (1. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?*

Hallo

bei mir sind nur rötlich-braune Stengel. Sonst nichts grünes zu erkennen.
SIeht bei einigen Spitzen so aus als wenn hier was kommen könnte.


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?*

Meine Wasserknöteriche haben auch noch keine Blätter. Das dauert noch.


----------



## Deuned (1. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?*

Danke, das beruhigt mich und scheinbar hat meine Frage den Wasserköterich motiviert,doch zu wachsen:
Heute Nachmittag konnt ich an zwei Pflanzen definitiv zwei kleine senkrecht nach oben gehende Triebe erkennen.Es scheint wohl wirklich an der Temperatur zu liegen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?*

Hi,

mein Wasserknöterich hat schon einiges an neuen grünen Schwimmblättern oben. Der hat vor 2 Wochen angefangen auszutreiben

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael der 2. (2. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich nun braun?*

Ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt, wann es denn los geht. Die Pflanzen am Ufer wachsen schon und treiben etwas zeitversetzt alle aus. Die in den tieferen Lagen sind noch alle verdorrt und faul. Nur das __ Tausendblatt ist grün und steht in mehreren Trieben schön zusammen im Wasser.
Ach ja, und die Fadenalgen bilden im Wasser schöne Kissen. Hab mir jetzt so eine Algenbürste gekauft, weil sie am Stock nicht so recht haften wollten.
Bin mal gespannt, ob was eingegangen ist über den Winter. Viel kommt auch, ohne dass ich es dort hin gepflanzt hätte, glaube es ist die __ Wasserfeder....

Grüße Michael


----------

